

Are You Ever Too Young To Start A Business? - haidut
http://www.usnews.com/blogs/risky-business/2008/12/11/are-you-ever-too-young-to-start-a-business.html

======
jmonegro
That's good news for me :) I'd also add that bootstrapping is easier because
of the lower cost of living for the younger generations, as required
necessities are very basic. Microwave dinners, running water, and electricity
is more than enough (at least for me). For example, I have no problem sleeping
in the floor for a few months as long as I have a comfortable pillow and a
blanket.

